# Meet Murphy (can anyone identify his breed?) *pics inside*



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Murphy is a 14-year-old male cat. Poor guy has been to vet twice in the last month. First he was vomiting profusely and right now he's in the process of being cured from conjunctivits - why do vets cost sooo much? :x  

Beyond that, he's been such a wonderful pet to have and I'm dreading the day as he's getting up their in age . He is so fun to have around and his unwavering friendship is something I hope I'll never take for granted. Pets have such a wonderful way of blessing our lives as they always show unconditional love to us even when we lose patience or get frustrated. I guess all of us on here have common ties to our respective cats/kitties and we each have our own stories and how our relationships are like with them. I think I speak for a lot of you when I say that we've all been truly blessed to have had a cat or cats in our lives. They can teach you so much about life - I think for me is patience and compassion...

Ok...enough sappy stuff  :lol: 

Don't know why but I've never really looked into his breed. He's a long-haired cat but the pics don't show it. He's shaved on a regular basis in order to keep him from getting hairballs lodged in his system. I don't think he's Persian or Himalayan. I pulled up pics of Norwegian cats on the Web and they seem to be most fitting.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

He looks like my Socksipuss


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Murphy does look like Socksipuss (if I let his hair grow out)!!!  - anymore pics or links to pics?


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I am kind of thick when it comes to attaching pictures but I will try.. 
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... =500&page=


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool!!! Face is a bit different but everything else is right on :wink:


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

How do you shave him? how often??


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Murphy is a beauty! I love his white feet.

He kinda looks like part himalayan, or part turkish angora, or maybe a little maine **** - or like this fellow http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&pet=2970475


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Socksipuss said:


> How do you shave him? how often??


It takes two people. I just use a regular trimmer that you'd get at Wal-Mart to use on human heads 

I wish I could shave him every 2-3 months, but most recently I waited four months because it's such a pain to do so. He's fine in the upper region, but once you get to his legs and feet area he'll get VERY irritant and mean!!! He's such a Lion King after a nice shave :lol:


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

ospunkyo said:


> Murphy is a beauty! I love his white feet.
> 
> He kinda looks like part himalayan, or part turkish angora, or maybe a little maine **** - or like this fellow http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&pet=2970475


Thanks - I'll make sure to let him know your sentiments :wink: 

The kitty in the link you sent does look a lot like Murphy!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He's a gorgeous cat!!


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks Lori


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks like a domestic longhair to me.  Gorgeous kitty. But if you don't have papers, no way to tell if he's a domestic longhair or a norwegian forest cat. I'd say that's the closest fit, though.


----------



## WonderKitties (Jun 3, 2004)

He is a handsome fellow! My mom grooms her cat, Minni, the same way but she takes her to a cat groomer to have it done. It's called a lion's cut. It does do wonders for the hairball problem some longhaired cats have!


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback 

It is indeed a "Lion's Cut" and although it's easier shelling out money to get him cut, you'd be surprised how many groomers have complained about Murphy being such a mean cat during the grooming session :? But like you said, it helps dramatically with hairball control.

When you guys mention "domestic," what does that actually mean?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It just means mixed breed, basically. It is the way all cats started -- cats used to have their OWN breeding program before people started controlling genetic breeding and producing lines of "purebred" cats. A striped cat mated with a white cat, then a longhaired cat, then the longhaired cat mated with a black cat, etc -- they mated as they pleased. As a result, we have tabbies, torties, tuxedos, calicos, greys, whites, blacks, longhaired, shorthaired, medium haired...all domestic cats. Just...cats...no controlled breeding.


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Gotcha - thanks for the info!!! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's a long haired cutie :lol: 

The pictures look like a dream, very nice :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a handsome boy,


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Very, very smooth kitty - precious


----------

